# 0.0 fm ?



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure i have it to on my 2018 rs Cruze. i put Sat station in that location and it stayed fine . but when my free trial was over it went back to 0.0 I'm going to dealership to find out what it could be.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd ask the dealer if there is an infotainment update for your car whenever you take it in for service.


----------

